#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Is beffen toegestaan?

## SchrijverNL

Mijn vraag is of beffen, het oraal bevredigen van een vrouw of meisje, is toegestaan volgens die Islamitische regelgeving?

----------


## Joesoef

Sex is goed zolang het maar hyginisch gebeurt. Kijk anders ook bij Hadith en meer... Er zijn verschillende ideen over, het is niet unaniem. Belangrijk ook, geen dwang, allebei moeten zich erbij goed voelen.

----------


## SchrijverNL

Oh ok. Bedankt.

----------

